# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إذا ساء فعلُ المرء ساءتْ ظُنُونُه

## ربيع الأديب

إذا ساء فعلُ المرء ساءتْ ظُنُونُه

بقلم / ربيع بن المدني السملالي ( الأديب ) 

ضِقتُ صدراً بكثير من الأخلاق السّيئة التي أصبحتْ ملازمةً لكثير من المسلمين في هذا العصر ، وكلّما رأيتُ أخاً موحداً يتحلى بصفة من هذه الصفات ويتمتّع بها في حياته اليومية ، أتمنى في قرارة نفسي أن يكونَ حُلماً وليس حقيقةً ، لاسيما الذي يدّعي ويرفع عقيرتَه صباحَ مساءَ أنّه على منهج الرّعيل الأول ( السّلف الصّالح ) والسّلف الصّالح بريء من هذه الأخلاق براءةَ الحقّ من الباطل :
أيّها المدّعي وصلا لليلى ...لستَ منها ولا قُلامةَ ظُفرِ
إنّما أنتَ من ليلى كواوٍ ...أُلْحِقَت في الهــجاء بعمرِ
والله المستعان .
ومن هذه الأخلاق الفاسدة التي أصبحت مشاهدةً بين صفوفنا وفي مجتمعنا خُلقٌ خبيث إذا وُجد في مجتمع من المجتمعات فإنّه يجثتُ الثّقةَ والطمأنينةَ من القلوب والأفئدة . إنّه المرضُ المزمنُ الذي يقال له ( سوءُ الظّنّ ) لا بارك الله في أصحابه وأربابِه الذين ينشرون الإشاعات والأراجيف والأكاذيب بين المسلمين ليشيعوا قالةَ السّوء في خيارهم والصّالحين منهم ، وليوغروا بها الصّدورَ . وهذا من شأنه لو وقعَ موقع القبول والتّسليم من النّاس ، من غير تبصّر وتبيّن وتمحيص ، لأفسدَ عليهم أمرَهم ، ولجعل باطنَ الأرض أحبّ عند الصّالحين من ظاهرها . 
والظّن كما عرّفه الأديب عبد الكريم الخطيب : هو ما يقع في نفس الإنسان من تصورات للأمر ، من واردات خيالاته ، وأوهامه ، دون أن يكون بين يديه دليل ظاهر ، أو حجة قاطعة . 
فما قيمةُ الحياةِ التي يحياها مُسلمٌ طاهرُ القلب ونقيُّه ، أخلصَ لربّه في السّر والعلن ، وقد استيقظ في يوم من الأيام على مقالة سوء قيلت فيه أوسوء ظنّ رُميَ به ، أصابع الصّالح والطّالح تشيرُ إليه كلّما مرّ في طريق من طُرُقهم ؟!. 
والإنسان الذي يُرمَى بهذه الأراجيف والشائعات تضيقُ عليه الأرض بما رحبت وتضيق عليه نفسُه ويكون جديراً به قولُ شيخ المعرّة ( عليه رحمة الله ) :
فيا موتُ زرْ إنّ الحياةَ ذميمة ...ويا نفسُ جدّي إن دهرَك هازلُ 
نعم والله إنّ الموت أحبّ إليه من الحياة ، ومجاورة الأموات في المقبرة أطيب وأهنئ من مجاورة الأحياء الذين لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاّ ولا ذمة ..
ويزيد الخرقُ اتساعا على الرّاقع إذا وجدتَ أنّ هذا الرجل الذي ينشر الإشاعات والأكاذيب ، يدّعي الإلتزام بدين الله وشرعه والتحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، وهو أيضا من أصدقاء وإخوان المرمي بهذه الأراجيف :
وظُلمُ ذوي القربى أشدُّ مظاظةً ...على المرءِ من وقع الحُسَام المهنّدِ
وثالثة الأثافي أنّ هؤلاء المرضى المصابين بهذه الآفات إذا سمعوا الخيرَ أخفوه وإن سمعوا الشّر أذاعوه وإن لم يسمعوا شيئا ذهبوا لينقّبوا في البلاد عن زلّة من الزّلات أو هفوة من الهفوات ...
و أعتقد اعتقاداً جازماً أنّ أصحَاب الظّنون الفاسدة والأوهام الخبيثة يتكون لديهم هذا المرض الخطير
( سوء الظّن ) بسبب أفعالهم السّمجة وتصرّفاتهم القبيحة ، على حدّ قول أبي الطّيب :
إذا ساءَ فعلُ المرءِ ساءَتْ ظنُونُهُ ...وصدّقَ ما يعتادُه من توهمِ
والظّنونُ التي ترِدُ على النّاس كثيرة لا تُحصى ، إنّها خواطر تتردّد في صدورهم ، ويكون لها دورٌ كبير في تصرّفاتهم . 
يقُولُ نبيّنا محمد ( صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ) في الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرةَ ( رضي الله عنه ) : " إيّاكُمْ والظّنَّ ، فإنّ الظّنّ أكذبُ الحديث ، ولا تحسّسُوا ولا تجسّسُوا ، ولا تحاسدوا ، ولا تدابروا ، ولا تباغضوا ، وكونوا عبادَ الله إخوانا " . قال الحافظُ ابنُ حجر في ( الفتح ) نقلا عن القرطبي : المرادُ بالظّن هنا التّهمة التي لا سبَبَ لها كمن يتّهمُ رَجُلاً بالفاحشة من غير أن يظهرَ عليه ما يقتضيها ..وهذا الحديثُ يوافقُ قوله تعالى : { اجْتَنِبُوا كثيراً من الظّن إنّ بعض الظّن إثمٌ ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا } الآية ..: فدلّ سياقُ الآية على الأمر بصون عرض المسلم غايةَ الصّيانة لتقدّم النّهي عن الخوض فيه بالظّن ، فإن قال الظّانُّ أبحثُ لأتحقق ، قيل له : { ولا تجسسوا } فإن قال تحقّقْتُ من غير تجسّس قيل له { ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا } . اهـ باختصار 
وقال الحافظ ابنُ كثير : يقولُ تعالى ناهيا عباده المؤمنين عن كثير من الظّن ، وهو التّهمة والتّخون للأهل والأقارب والنّاس في غير محلّه لأنّ بعض ذلك يكون إثما محضاً ، فليجتنب كثير منه احتياطا . اهـ 
ويوضّح الأستاذُ الكبيرُ سيّدُ قطب ( عليه رحمة الله ) هذا المعنى بقوله : بهذا يُطهّرُ القُرآنُ الضّميرَ من داخله أن يتلوّثَ بالظّنّ السّيئ أصلاً ، فيقع في الإثم ، ويدعُهُ نقيّا بريئاً من الهواجس والشّكوك ، أبيضَ يُكِنّ لإخوانه المودّةَ التي لا يخدشُها ظنّ السّوء ، والبراءةَ التي لا يلوّثها الريبُ والشّكوك ، والطمأنينةَ التي لا يعكّرها القلقُ والتّوقع . وما أروحَ الحياةَ في مجتمع بريء من الظّنون ! ...والتّجسسُ قد يكونُ هو الحركةُ التّالية للظّن ، وقد يكونُ حركةً ابتدائية لكشف العورات ، والاطلاع على السوءات . 
والقرآنُ يقاومُ هذا العملَ الدنيءَ من النّاحية الأخلاقية ، لتطهير القلب من مثل هذا الاتجاه اللّئيم لتتبّع عورات الآخرين وكشف سوآتهم . وتمشيا مع أهدافه في نظافة الأخلاق والقلوب .
إنّ للنّاس حرياتهم وحرماتهم وكراماتهم التي لا يجوزُ أن تنتهك في صورة من الصّور ، ولا أن تمس بحال من الأحوال . اهـ مختصرا .
إنّ الإنسانَ إذا تتبّع عورات المسلمين أهلكهم أو كاد أن يهلِكهم ، لأنّ كثيرا من الأمور تجري بين الإنسان وربّه ، لا يعلمُها إلا هو ، فإذا لم يعلم بها أحد وبقي عليه ستر الله عزّ وجلّ ، وتاب إلى ربّه وأناب حسُنت حالُه ، ولم يطلع على عورته أحد ، ولكن إذا كان الإنسانُ والعياذُ بالله يتتبعُ عورات النّاس ، ماذا قال فلان وماذا فعل فلان ، وإذا ذُكرَ له عورة مسلم ، ذهب يتجسّس ، إمّا أن يُصرّح ، وإمّا أن يلَمّح فيقول مثلاً : إنّ فلانا قال كذا وكذا أو فعل كذا وكذا . فينشر ما عنده عند الخلْق ، والعياذُ بالله ، وفي الحديث عن النبيّ ( صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ) : " يا معشَرَ من آمنَ بلسَانه ، ولم يدخل الإيمانُ قلبَه لا تؤذُوا المسلمين ولا تتبعوا عوراتهم ، فإنّ من تتبّع عورةَ أخيه ، تتبّع الله عورته ومن تتبّع الله عورته فضحه ولو في بيت أمّه " وفي رواية : " ولو في جوف رحله " . رواه الترمذي وصحّحه العلاّمةُ الألباني . / نسأل الله العافية . كما يقول الشّيخُ ابنُ عثيمين في شرحه على ( رياض الصّالحين ) .
قلتُ : ولله درّ أمير المؤمنين عمرَ بنِ الخطّاب حينَ قالَ : ولا تظنَنّ بكلمة خرجَتْ من أخيك المؤمن إلاّ خيرا ، وأنتَ تجدُ لها في الخير محملا .
قال ربيع :
تنبيه مهمّ جدّا : يجبُ على المسلم المرمي بقالة السّوء أن يجتنبَ - ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا- الأماكنَ التي هي مظانّ السّوء ، كالجلوس مع الفسّاق والفجّار والسّكارى ، في المقاهي وغيرها ، كما يجب عليه أن يحترز من فلتات لسانه عند مناقشته للأوغاد والأوباش والسّفلة الذين يصطادون في الماء العَكِر ، وينبغي له ألا يتوسّع كثيرا في الكلام مع العوام ، فمجالسة العوام كما يقول ابنُ الجوزي : (( مخاطرة ))... ولقد رأينا والله من ينتسب إلى العلم والدّعوة وهو جالس مطمئن مع حثالات الأمّة وهو يشاهدُ معهم مباريات البارصة والرّيال !!! ثمّ يضيق ذرعا إذا ساء به أحد إخوانه الظّن ، فمثل هذا جدير بسوء الظّن ولا كرامة . ومن عرّض نفسَه للتّهمة فلا يَلومنّ إلا نفسه ، وعلى قومها تجني براقشُ . 
قال الأستاذُ المراغي : ولا يحرمُ سوءُ الظّن إلا ممّن شوهد منه السّترُ والصّلاحُ ، وأونِسَت منه الأمانةُ ، أمّا من يجاهرُ بالفجور كمن يدخل إلى الحانات أو يُصاحب الغواني الفواجر فلا يحرمُ سوء الظّن به .
خُلاصة القول :
فالعاقلُ ثابتُ القَدَم ، سديدُ الرّأي ، إذا هجمتْ عليه الأخبار والشّائعات والأراجيف التي يسوقها أصحابُ سوء الظّن ، وأشكلت عليه المسائل ، فلا يأخذُ بالبوادر ، ولا يتعجّل الحكم ، وإنّما يمحِّصُ ما يسمع ، ويقلّبُ النّظر ويحادثُ الفكر ، فإنّ الرأي الخمير ، خير من الرّأي الفطير ، وقالوا : لأن تخطئ في العفو خير من أن تخطئ في العقوبة ...اهـ من بعض الكتب بتصرّف يسير .
ولعلّي أكتفي بهذه الإشارات ففيها الكفاية لمن أراد الهداية ، وحسبي من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق و من السّوار ما أحاط بالمعصم .

انتهيت من تسويده صبيحةَ يوم الإثنين 24 أكتوبر 2011

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

موضوع قيم وهام 
جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن إليكم
جعل الله ما كتبتم في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

التحذير من سوء الظن جيَّد وينبغي للمسلم التَّقِي تركه..
وثَمَّت نقطتان أحببت التعريج عليهما لخفائهما على كثير من الناس.
لا شكَّ أن الظَّنَّ أكذب الحديث، وهو لا يغني من الحقِّ شيئًا.
فكيف إذا كان في عِرض أخ مسلم برئ براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام!
ولكن الأخذ بالظن - حِيطة لا حكمًا - إن احتفَّ بالقرائن طريق وُسطَى بين فعل مرضَى الشكوك والأوهام والظنون، وبين المغفَّلين الذين يُستغفَلون وهم على دراية!
وفي الأحكام للقرطبي:* «**وإن شئت قلت: والذي يميِّز الظُّنون التي يجب اجتنابها عمَّا سواها: أنَّ كل ما لم تعرف له أمارة صحيحة وسبب ظاهر كان حرامًا واجب الاجتناب.*
*وذلك إذا كان المظنون به ممن شوهد منه الستر والصلاح، وأُوْنِسَت منه الأمانة في الظاهر، فظن الفساد به والخيانة محرَّمٌ، بخلاف من اشتهره الناس بتعاطي الريب والمجاهرة بالخبائث...**وعن الحسن: كُنَّا في زمن الظَّن بالناس فيه حرام، وأنت اليوم في زمن اعمل واسكت وظُنَّ في الناس ما شئت!..».*
*وقال ابن سعدي: «نهى الله تعالى عن كثير من الظن السوء بالمؤمنين، فـ(إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ) وذلك كالظن الخالي من الحقيقة والقرينة». انتهى.*


ثم المؤمن (العاقل) صاحب الكياسة والفطانة والصيانة لا يضع نفسه مواضع الشبه ولا يحوم حولها؛ فإن أبَى فلا يلومنَّ إلَّا نفسه. 
والنبي ^ حين رأى تسارع خطا الأنصاريَين دفع عن نفسه الرِّيبة فقال: على رسلكما إنَّها صفية!
فقالا: سبحان الله يا رسول الله!
فقال: خشيت أن يقذف الشيطان في قلوبكما شيئًا أو سوءًا.
وإذاكان النَّبي ^ وهو في محل الطهارة والنزاهة والصيانة لا يحب أن يظهر موضع التهمة.. وإذا كان الصحابة غير معصومين من وساوس الشيطان الجالبة لسوء الظن = فلا أحد يزعم عدم احتياجه لدفع التُّهمة، أوالبراءة من سوء الظن إذن.. إذ:من يأمن القرَّاء بعدك يا شهر؟!ثم المرء قد لا يخلو من سوء ظنِّ حتى بمَن يعتقد أنَّه أساء به الظن، فيعتقد (أو يظن! على تفاوت) أنَّه ما أساء أخوه به الظنَّ - وهو المتسبِّب في ذلك - إلَّا حسدًا، أو حقدًا، أو غير ذلك من الظنون الخاطئة، وهذه مع عدم لزومها فهي وقوع في سوء الظن الذي فيه يُخطَب!

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أحسنت أخي فيما كتبت! 

و كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام : " و من اتق الشبهات ، فقد استبرأ لدينه و عرضه " 

و كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه : لا تظنن بمقالة أخيك السوء و أنت تجد لها في الخير محملا . أو كما قال رضي الله عنه . 

و قد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يطرق الرجل باب أهله ليلا إذا رجع من سفر ، و هذا توجيه نبوي لتهذيب الغيرة و عدم إساءة الظن . 

فائدة فقهية [جانبية]: 

الأصل في المعاملات سوء الظن . 

لأن المستدين قد يتوفى أو يصاب في عقله أو .. إلخ . و قد تضيع الحقوق إن لم توثق الديون .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولكن الأخذ بالظن - حِيطة لا حكمًا - إن احتفَّ بالقرائن طريق وُسطَى بين فعل مرضَى الشكوك والأوهام والظنون، وبين المغفَّلين الذين يُستغفَلون وهم على دراية!


* إضافة:
* وكأنَّ بيت المتنبي: (إذا ساء فعل المرء ساءت ظنونه) يصلح أن يقلب معناه فيُقال: (إذا ساءَ فعلُ المرءِ [ساءت ظنونُ الناسِ] به).
وهو القائل بعد هذا البيت:
أُصادقُ نفسَ المرءِ من قبلِ جِسمِهِ *** وأعرِفُها في فِعلِهِ والتكلُّمِ!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كنتُ أفكِّر في فتْح موضوع لأسأل إخواني البحَّاثين في الحديث والأثر: هل ورد في الأثر ما معناه ( يُوشِك المسروق منه أن يكون أعظم إثمًا من السارق ) ؟
وقد وجدتُ هذا الموضوعَ عن سوء الظَّنّ أنسب للسؤال عن تلك المقولة.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> هل ورد في الأثر ما معناه ( يُوشِك المسروق منه أن يكون أعظم إثمًا من السارق ) ؟


الحديث لا يثبت لا وقفا ولا رفعا ، منكر رفعا ووقفا، كما قال الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله في رسالته تكميل النفع بما لم يثبت به وقف أو رفع (الحديث 24).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مشكور يا أستاذنا على هذه الإفادة العظيمة ...
[وشكرٌ ثانٍ على الفائدة التي أرسلتها لي على الخاص]

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.


> أيّها المدّعي وصلا لليلى ...لستَ منها ولا قُلامةَ ظُفرِ
> إنّما أنتَ من ليلى كواوٍ ...أُلْحِقَت في الهــجاء بعمرِ


الرواية المشهورة:
أيها المدعي سليمى سفاهًا * لستَ منها ولا قلامةَ ظُفْرِ
إنما أنتَ من سليمى كواوٍ * ألحقتْ في الهجاء ظلمًا بِعَمْرِ

----------


## ربيع الأديب

بارك الله في الجميع ...

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

لا ليلى ولا سليمى!
الصواب: قل لمن يدعي سليمًا ...
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showpost....6&postcount=29

----------


## ربيع الأديب

بارك الله في سعيك أخي الكريم أبا بكر 
...

----------

